# best baby car seat for audi tt



## mikeyboy (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello can someone please tell me what car seat i should get as i have a baby due in 4 months to fit a 2003 3.2 dsg,i got a maxi cosi pebble but not sure if it will fit? any help will be warmly recieved......thank you


----------



## ScoopTT (Apr 10, 2011)

hi there...most people will say a Recaro young sport is the way to go for kids slightly older than your child. But experience told ne even the depth of this was too long for the rear seats. The problem with first stage child seats is you will find it increfiblu difficult to mount it in the rear seat and still get an adult taller than 5ft in the front seat. Best advice i can offer is go down to your local good baby or car seat retailer with everyone you need to cater for and try every combination available to you..until you find something that works for your family..happy hunting


----------



## mikeyboy (Jun 2, 2011)

many thanks for that info,ive had to pull out of a deal to buy a tt 3.2dsg ive done all the research and it seems a rear facing baby seat will simply not fit in the back seats and having it in the front passenger seat brings up air bag issues ie even if the air bag is switched off it can still activate harming the child during a crash so ill have to wait another year and get a front facing seat for the child.


----------

